# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  amplifier le son

## chrysmac2003

salut a tous,
je ne suis pas tres satisfait du son( volume qualit..)  quand je joue ma musique sur mediaplayer(meme avec les autres la bass nest pas si plaisante que ca). Pourriez vous me conseiller un software qui pourrait a cot ameliorer la qualit du son et surtout comment jouer avec ces equalizeurs disponibles dans wmedia player  ou winamp, afin de  bien booster la bass(vital pour suivre du hiphop)
j'arrive pas a trouver de tuto sur google
merci!!!

----------


## FraK

tu peux utiliser ce soft
ce devrait correspondre

----------


## chrysmac2003

je ne cherche pas en fait un playersoft, mais juste un equalizer/amplificateur, afin de pouvoir jouer mes playlists normalement avec media player mais amplifier quand meme le son de la carte quoi.

----------


## FraK

ba prend un diteur de son alors
mais je doute du rsultat
essai FL studio, ou encore live!

----------


## xxxcapxxx

un petit lien qui devrait faire ton bonheur 
http://www.fxsound.com/

----------

